# solvents....



## Diesel250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm trying to minimize pip.. it seems I'm very sensitive to ba and bb.....
So my question is will 2%ba and 10%bb work with the following....
Test enan 300mg/ml
Test cyp same
Deca.  Same
Eq.     Same
Tren enan 200mg/ml
Sustanon 300mg/ml

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2014)

Test enan 300mg/ml - yes no bb needed
Test cyp same - yes 
Deca. Same -yes 
Eq. Same -yes
Tren enan 200mg/ml -no
Sustanon 300mg/ml -no

How do you know you are sensitive ? What are the symptoms.
Have u use EO or Guialacol products before? Thats the two most common to irritate .


----------



## Diesel250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Test enan 300mg/ml - yes no bb needed
> Test cyp same - yes
> Deca. Same -yes
> Eq. Same -yes
> ...



I just recently increased the bb percent by 5 with everything else being the same including the powder.....and I get extreme pain in injection site almost a day later for about a week..... along with flu like symptoms. When I  mix it with a old batch it's tolerable. I have used eo and gua before also. 
So it should work for everything but the last 2........what if I increased it to 15%?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2014)

Are you tolerable with guilacol or Eo then?  
15% maybe . What's esters  are in your sustanon ?


----------



## Diesel250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Are you tolerable with guilacol or Eo then?
> 15% maybe . What's esters  are in your sustanon ?



I get the same reaction from them both.
The esters in sustanon are the original ones and the same amounts too. I didn't try to get creative with it


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2014)

Interesting..I'd try a very small batch then toss in refrigerator 
If zero foggy or crash gtg..keep me posted as I'm person of less chems as possible in my temple.thks!


----------



## warrenboy (Feb 5, 2014)

that will definitely work...but i think that is a high dose


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2014)

Sounds to me Diesel ure just sensitive to higher acidic solvents and should lower mg/ml for u personally. Imo


----------

